# Atherfield. Isle of Wight. 2012.



## gushysfella (Jun 10, 2012)

With the Isle of Wight being the Holiday capital of the UK, I thought I’d show you the type of Holiday you could have right now at Atherfield Holiday Camp. With its positioning on the cliff tops on the south of the Island it enjoys fantastic views looking straight out to France. With all the fasilitys you would ever need for you and the whole family, what are you waiting for let me show you around..... 
1 Main drive in, with parking! Over the road is the entrance to a Camping site with on site shop, so with an Ice Cream off we go


Atherfield holiday camp iow 1 by gushys fella, on Flickr
2 Best book in at reception



Atherfield holiday camp iow 6 by gushys fella, on Flickr
Not the only one here then????
4


Atherfield holiday camp iow 3 by gushys fella, on Flickr
5


Atherfield holiday camp iow 8 by gushys fella, on Flickr

6


Atherfield holiday camp iow 5 by gushys fella, on Flickr
Chill in the Games room, 


Atherfield holiday camp iow 9 by gushys fella, on Flickr
7


Atherfield holiday camp iow 10 by gushys fella, on Flickr
8


Atherfield holiday camp iow 12 by gushys fella, on Flickr
9


Atherfield holiday camp iow 13 by gushys fella, on Flickr
On to a typical Isle of Wight holiday room
10


Atherfield holiday camp iow 43 by gushys fella, on Flickr
11


Atherfield holiday camp iow 34 by gushys fella, on Flickr
12 All mod Cons!


Atherfield holiday camp iow 51 by gushys fella, on Flickr
13 Lets have a walk round the facilities.... Fancy a swim? 



Atherfield holiday camp iow 44 by gushys fella, on Flickr
14


Atherfield holiday camp iow 49 by gushys fella, on Flickr
15


Atherfield holiday camp iow 50 by gushys fella, on Flickr
16 Foot ball?


Atherfield holiday camp iow 25 by gushys fella, on Flickr

17 Time for a pint onto the bar!


Atherfield holiday camp iow 73 by gushys fella, on Flickr



Atherfield holiday camp iow 74 by gushys fella, on Flickr
18


Atherfield holiday camp iow 80 by gushys fella, on Flickr
19 If we nip through the dace room into the food hall we could get a bight to eat?


Atherfield holiday camp iow 67 by gushys fella, on Flickr
20


Atherfield holiday camp iow 66 by gushys fella, on Flickr
21


Atherfield holiday camp iow 65 by gushys fella, on Flickr
22



Atherfield holiday camp iow 64 by gushys fella, on Flickr
23 ok so missed lunch lets just see if the kitchen staff could do us a quick snack? 


Atherfield holiday camp iow 61 by gushys fella, on Flickr
23


Atherfield holiday camp iow 56 by gushys fella, on Flickr
24


Atherfield holiday camp iow 54 by gushys fella, on Flickr
25


Atherfield holiday camp iow 62 by gushys fella, on Flickr
Well I hoped you enjoyed your stay and do come again soon! GF


----------



## abel101 (Jun 10, 2012)

loved your descriptions as the pictures went on, made a different change from the usual norm 
nice selection of photos aswel top job.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 10, 2012)

Bloody hell that looks screwed up... 

Thanks for posting them up


----------



## krela (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't see why it closed, it's only marginally worse than Pontins Southport & Prestatyn.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 10, 2012)

Blimey! Reminds me of Butlitz Pwthelli when I was 6!!! Nice one


----------



## whitelaw (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep - a lot of abandoned holiday camps of all varieties. All represent an era gone by, but, you know, the atmosphere is still there. Most of these places were not running out of business, they were the victims of accountants who only ever saw £ per square ft. A shame. Many could and should still be in business today. Thanks for keeping the memory alive.


----------



## gushysfella (Jun 13, 2012)

abel101 said:


> loved your descriptions as the pictures went on, made a different change from the usual norm
> nice selection of photos aswel top job.



Thanks able, was a bit of a quick walk round to see how the place has gone downhill really since my last visit and wasn’t going to do a report but after seeing how some of the photos turned out I just tried to jazz it up a bit with a walk through style!


----------



## gushysfella (Jun 13, 2012)

abel101 said:


> loved your descriptions as the pictures went on, made a different change from the usual norm
> nice selection of photos aswel top job.





Urbex-SW said:


> Bloody hell that looks screwed up...
> 
> Thanks for posting them up



Over the past few years I must have been 4 or 5 times, love the feel for the place but it’s really getting in a state now, metal monkeys been over the whole place taking everything from light fittings to man hole covers. The first time I went my son and I played a round of snooker, the balls and que’s where still in the rack!


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 14, 2012)

Jesus Lee, thats been trashed even more than when I last went, there wasnt a fire in those first pictures, and the snooker table was complete with balls, unbelievable how much more downhill its gone.

Good pics tho


----------



## crickleymal (Jun 14, 2012)

We stopped at the campsite next door about 10 or 12 years ago. Even though I expect we could have gone to the holiday camp for a pint in the evening we chose to go elsewhere.


----------

